# Chickadee Acres 2019 - 3 more does to kid!



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

So the buck was with my girls from Thanksgiving until the end of January. I believe Gypsy (black cape) is due April 12. I don't know about Delphine (brown chamoisee) because I thought she was bred when I put her in with him, but I guess he got her later. And I think Magnolia (peach) isn't due until mid May. Anyone have any thoughts/predictions??


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Anytime between now and June. Good luck!


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> Anytime between now and June. Good luck!


 Ha! I think you might be right about that!


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Gypsy is due Friday. I think Delphine won't be too far behind. Everybody got kidding hair cuts and hoof trims today.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Here are Gypsy and Delphine today. I think Gypsy is on day 148, and Delphine I don't know. They both still have firm ligs, but Delphine did have a tiny bit of white discharge earlier and then a tiny bit of yellowish discharge that you can see in this pic. Thoughts?? Predictions??


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute udders!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Excited to see the kids! Hope everything goes well!


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

These girls are going to be the death of me. Argh! I though Gypsy's due date was last Friday, but still no action! I dutifully check on them throughout the day and put them up in their kidding stalls at night aaaannnnnd... nothin. I swear the only thing worse than not having a due date is thinking that you have a due date and then watching it go by. :waiting: Yesterday Gypsy was starting to get a little jumpy when I feel her udder and a tiny bit of amber discharge, but no change as of this morning. And both of them still have firm ligs. So we wait.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

I don't think ligaments are going to work for me with Malia, hers have been Mush since she came home a couple weeks ago. I've been able to touch my fingers together since she got here LOL


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

FoxRidge said:


> I don't think ligaments are going to work for me with Malia, hers have been Mush since she came home a couple weeks ago. I've been able to touch my fingers together since she got here LOL


They love to tease us, dont they!? So far ligs have been my biggest indicator. That and udder size.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Exciting! These does have all freshened before?


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

SalteyLove said:


> Exciting! These does have all freshened before?


 Delphine and Gypsy I think are both on their 5th freshening? I would need to look back at my notes, but something like that. This is Magnolia's 1st freshening (the gold doe).


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Nothing yet?


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

FoxRidge said:


> Nothing yet?


A whole lot of nothing! Gah!


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

New pictures, because why not?











































At this point I can't imagine that Gypsy and Delphine could possibly have more than a week or so left, but what do I know!


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

They are ready to pop!


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

FoxRidge said:


> They are ready to pop!


I sure hope so!


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Finally got some kids! I thought Delphine's ligs were gone this morning and her udder looked bigger. I moved her to the kidding stall at about 10:30 and she was eating, no goo, but I did think I saw a couple contractions, but then I had to leave the house (of course) for a meeting and a memorial service. My mom was watching my kids so I told her Delphine might be in labor, but she should be fine. At 1:15 my mom went to the barn to find 3 kids, one very lively, one very dead, and one weak, tiny and cold. She called me not knowing what to do. I told her to give her nutri-drench and try to warm her up. When I got home around 3:30 the baby was definitely cold and not standing. I brought her in the house, got her temp up, took her back out and helped her nurse. She could stand up and walk around a bit very clumsily, but her tummy still felt so concave so I milked mama some and fed her that from a bottle. Still watching her closely. We'll see how she does. Pictures will probably have to wait for tomorrow.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Awwww I'm sorry you lost one :'( You got one doeling and what was the other? a buckling? I hope she peps back up!


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

FoxRidge said:


> Awwww I'm sorry you lost one :'( You got one doeling and what was the other? a buckling? I hope she peps back up!


Thank you. Yes the biggest, strongest one is a boy.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Congratulations on the two survivors! I am sorry that you lost one. I hope the other two provide you with very much joy.


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

The black with white spots is the boy and the brown chamoisee is the girl


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Also, the little girl seems to be doing gret today! Walking around just fine and nursing on her own!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

The first thing I thought when I saw the doeling was "Awe". I think I am done for now! Overloaded with cuteness, is kidding season over yet?
All joking aside, great looking pair of kids!


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Dwarf Dad said:


> The first thing I thought when I saw the doeling was "Awe". I think I am done for now! Overloaded with cuteness, is kidding season over yet?
> All joking aside, great looking pair of kids!


Thank you! I have 2 does left to kid. One any day I think and 1 due in May!


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

And now I think Gypsy is in labor! No goo but ligs are gone, udder is fuller and she appears to be having contractions. I moved her to the kidding stall and she periodically lays down and starts breathing heavily, then back up munching hay...


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Exciting!!!!! Such cute babies. So glad the little girl is doing much better today!


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Gypsy had triplets at about 5:30. Ridiculous birth. First baby, breach, but it was tiny, so fine. Next baby is coming, she is pushing and pushing without much progress. Finally I see what appears to be a hoof and a tail... but the hoof is a front hoof facing the correct direction. I realize that it is a front hoof and an ear. The baby's head is back. thank goodness I have spent so much time reading about this sort of thing! I was able to push the baby back, grasp it's lower jaw to bring it's head forward and out it came. Last baby comes out tail and hocks I try to push it in and bring it's legs back so that it can come out rear feet first, but somehow I come out with 4 feet. I knew that wasn't going to work, so back in we went. Poor Gypsy is a trooper just standing for me and hollering through all of this. Got the back feet out and out comes another big doeling. Everybody seems to be doing just fine despite the atypical birth! Thank goodness. It took a bit to get the little doeling and the buckling nursing, but surprisingly the last born, the big doeling, is the strongest of the 3 even though I was afraid by the time I got her out she wouldn't be breathing! I will get pics tomorrow!


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Yay!! Success!! Congrats on 3 more healthy babies!!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh my! The first 2 are adorable. Glad you got the next 3 out safely. Can't wait to see pics!!!!!


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Beautiful kids!
You did a magnificent job! Add midwife to your resume. Quads next?


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

They are beautiful <3


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Beautiful kids!
> You did a magnificent job! Add midwife to your resume. Quads next?


I keep thinking Gypsy is going to give me quads one of these times! She always gets HUGE!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are adorable.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Fantastic delivery assistance with those triplets. 
:goodjob: They are precious, congratulations.


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Well I think Magnolia is finally getting close! Her ligs were almost gone last night and her udder is quite full and tight. I put her in the kidding stall last night. The last time I checked her, contractions had started, but that's the only sign of progress I've seen.


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

I checked on Magnolia at 9:30 and she definitel looked uncomfotable and was up and down a lot. No discharge or pushing though. At 12:20 I checked on her and she had 2 mostly dry bucklings at her side!


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

How cute! Sneaky girl. Glad all went well. Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute, congrats.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Super cute!


----------

